# Anyone working in Abu Dhabi?



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

If anyone has a job in Abu Dhabi or applying please can you get in touch here?!

I am hoping to go out early 2017 but just want to know some things about the hospitals there

Kind regards


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Why wait for someone to contact you first? Are you going to vet the respondent before asking your question?

Go ahead and ask - that is what this 'public' forum is for.


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

I m working in Abu Dhabi in Musaffah area, i have few hospital around, let me know your question, maybe i can help you.


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

theviewabudhabi said:


> I m working in Abu Dhabi in Musaffah area, i have few hospital around, let me know your question, maybe i can help you.


Thanks for posting!

I just want to know a few things really.
What are the hotels like for staying in? I understand if we work there sometimes we can have paid hotels for the first month until we find permanent/residential accomodation.

also, I have been offered a job at the new Nation Hospital in Abu Dhabi. I understand it is delayed due to construction/finalising/commissioning issues. have you seen this hospital? can you tell me anything about please? 

thanks in advance


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

shabs1 said:


> Thanks for posting!
> 
> I just want to know a few things really.
> What are the hotels like for staying in? I understand if we work there sometimes we can have paid hotels for the first month until we find permanent/residential accomodation.
> ...


For the hotels to stay, you could choose the weekly or monthly one, better choose the one near your accommodation to save money on transportation and if you are not yet in the country, you can browse some classified websites like dubizzle to get permanent accommodation and save your money on spending too much on hotels.

For this particular Nation Hospital, i m not really sure about it because it is really far from my place, i work and live in an industrial area 30 - 40 minutes drive from this hospital.


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

theviewabudhabi said:


> For the hotels to stay, you could choose the weekly or monthly one, better choose the one near your accommodation to save money on transportation and if you are not yet in the country, you can browse some classified websites like dubizzle to get permanent accommodation and save your money on spending too much on hotels.
> 
> For this particular Nation Hospital, i m not really sure about it because it is really far from my place, i work and live in an industrial area 30 - 40 minutes drive from this hospital.


thanks for the reply
very useful info!
have checked dubizzle 
although may stay in hotel first month until i find my feet!

kind regards


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

My Pleasure, let me know if you need any other information.


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

KhalidAbuDhabi said:


> My Pleasure, let me know if you need any other information.


Hi Khalid

Do you anything about gloria hotels and resorts?
I believe there is one in Abu Dhabi?

Kind regards

shabs1


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Yes, it's nice and affordable comparing with other hotel apartments in that area. I heard a lot of time about Gloria hotel apartments and it's now National Day coming, you will get cheap rates everywhere. When are you coming possibly?


----------



## shabs1 (Oct 2, 2016)

KhalidAbuDhabi said:


> Yes, it's nice and affordable comparing with other hotel apartments in that area. I heard a lot of time about Gloria hotel apartments and it's now National Day coming, you will get cheap rates everywhere. When are you coming possibly?


Hi Khalid

I should be there maybe early 2017
the gloria appartments are good for short term maybe 1-3 months stay before i find my own place


----------



## KhalidAbuDhabi (Oct 10, 2016)

Best of luck


----------

